# Purgin with argon vs nitrogen



## hennyh (Nov 14, 2006)

You don't need nitrogen with silver solder. (ex: Harris Stay Silv). It also produces a stronger joint then brazing. However it's best suiting for brand new joints, requires flux and is rather unforgiving to bad technique/joint prep. 

If you choose to braze (ex: sil phos) then you need nitrogen due to the higher heat involved. I think most guys pull the schraders out of the service valves for the flow to exit. I don't see why argon wouldn't work. You just need an inert gas to displace oxygen which would otherwise contaminate the system.

There's a great you tube video that shows what happens when you braze without Nitrogen.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Argon can be used instead of nitrogen. If you don't want to buy nitrogen.

No, your IR is not accurate.


----------

